

Ask HN: Resources for Studying Multivariable Calculus? - tokenadult

A friend across the United States from here has a daughter who likes mathematics very well and who at high school age has qualified for the United States Junior Mathematical Olympiad. The daughter's mom, like me, majored in foreign languages in college, so I'm sending along her question to this community to ask how a high-school-age student might study (self study?) multivariable calculus. What are some possible online resources for studying multivariable calculus? What are some good books on the subject that might allow self-study of multivariable calculus? How could the daughter verify her knowledge and skill for future college placement or other purposes?
======
b0ttler0cket
1\. I think the MIT response is a very good place to start, as I also used it
(along with Khan) to do well during high school exams. I would also recommend
as a further study aid

([http://tutorial.math.lamar.edu/Classes/CalcIII/EqnsOfPlanes....](http://tutorial.math.lamar.edu/Classes/CalcIII/EqnsOfPlanes.aspx)).

I recommend this site because of its concise outlines. MIT OCW is very video
based and time consuming (not bad, just a fact). If you want pure, streamlined
info (preview, review), then that's what I'm suggesting it for.

2\. In terms of a book (esp. a textbook), my experience is that the profusion
of text is wearying. I did best when I study intensely for short bouts of time
spread over a semester. I believe an outline is more conducive to this
approach.

3\. As a source for problems to verify her knowledge and to practice the
thinking method, I would recommend

(<http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/notes/calculus.html>)

I'll continue to look. To be honest, however, I have a feeling that the
textbook has largely been replaced in favor of more readily accessible
information online. Having one seems essential since it's the norm, but I
think the online sites dedicated to teaching calculus3 are better suited.

~~~
b0ttler0cket
As I said before, I'd continue to look. Here is another outline provided by
East Tennessee State University that I think is fairly worthwhile.

(<http://math.etsu.edu/multicalc/prealpha/>)

NB: I'll be using the first link to study Calc3 after I finish doing the AP
Calc problems in my book first to review. :)

------
ekm2
MIT OCW Scholar has an excellent Multivariable Calculus class that i am
currently self studying.

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-02sc-
multivariable...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-02sc-
multivariable-calculus-fall-2010/)

